# Camp Cherry Log



## krsmitty (Jan 21, 2011)

In North Georgia. Anyone been there?


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: Camp Cherry Log

hey Ken I live here in Ga just where is it located?


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: Camp Cherry Log

Google map link

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Midland,+GA+31820&daddr=983+Little+Rock+Creek+Road,+Cherry+Log,+GA+30522+(CAMP+CHERRYLOG+(RV+PARK))&hl=en&geocode=FQAN8QEdrKPx-im__p9bWjbziDGaxUpNV9dwZQ%3BFX9iEgId2L_4-iGGVwFrJKjTeQ&mra=pd&mrcr=0&sll=33.779147,-84.979248&sspn=4.857256,7.064209&ie=UTF8&ll=33.751748,-85.330811&spn=4.858807,7.064209&t=h&z=7


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: Camp Cherry Log

OK it is up in Ellijay GA. Read some reviews, sites are very small, RV with slide out will have some trouble, no pull thru's, no wifi. This is an old camp in rural GA. peaceful and quite


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: Camp Cherry Log

Thanks...Dealer where we bought our 5er gave us a free week of camping there. Wanted to see if it was worth the 10-12 hour drive to get there.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: Camp Cherry Log

Ken if you want piece and quite, well this is the place. If you are towing there is plenty of sites to see in and around there. Stone Mtn. in Atlanta not that far away. If I can help you out let me know. Also look it up on the web. www.camp cherry log.com


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: Camp Cherry Log

Thank you sir. They don't open until 3/15. So have a few months to decide.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: Camp Cherry Log

Ken please call me Hollis, Sir is reserved for my dad :laugh:


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: Camp Cherry Log

LOL...How I was raised, Sir and Mam


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: Camp Cherry Log

SAME HERE, but I ask you to call me Hollis, thanks


----------



## krsmitty (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: Camp Cherry Log

Roger that!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: Camp Cherry Log

Mr. Hollis Sir, Ken is just respecting his elders... :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: Camp Cherry Log

gee no one is giving me any respect here  all I ever wanted was to make friends on here, hahahaha. 

Ken you must have anything to do today .oops see it was posted at 7 PM., chat with you later


----------



## C Nash (Jan 21, 2011)

Re: Camp Cherry Log

Ken, we stayed there several year ago.  At that time you were not supposed to go in until around 3pm.  You will see why when you go.  The road is very narrow and it would be hard to meet another camper.  Was not hard to get to though and the road was dirt at that time.  campsites were not much and may be improved by now.  Was peacful and quite.  I would go back   if I had to.  We had a 5th wheel at that time.  Been about 10 yr ago so may have changed since then.  Camp owners were very nice.


----------

